# Broken down Ragged Ford.



## littlemt (May 30, 2012)

"I'm gonna get me a car, and I'm headed on down the road.
Then I went have to worry about that broken down ragged Ford"
-Chuck Berry


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 30, 2012)

Love the second photo. Always sad to see a car in such disrepair


----------



## Ernicus (May 30, 2012)

Used it for practice on conversion.  Don't like how the hood came out...couldn't quite nail it.

Good pic.


----------



## KenC (May 30, 2012)

The first works best for me.  I like the low point of view and the road visible in the upper left corner.  I might crop some on the right to decenter it a bit and a little on top so the car is more prominent in the frame.


----------

